# Atom C2750 on 11.0: "WARNING: L1 data cache covers less APIC IDs than a core"



## abefar (Nov 26, 2016)

My home server is an ASRock C2750D4I with Intel Atom C2750, which has just been upgraded from 10.3 to 11.0-RELEASE-p3.
The following message has started to appear on boot, which didn't happen in 10.x:

```
WARNING: L1 data cache covers less APIC IDs than a core
```
I don't know anything about the workings of an APIC, but it doesn't sound like a good thing to me.
The only Google results I can find about this message are from users of Xen and ARM single-board machines - but then again, FreeBSD 11.0 is still relatively new.

Is this something I should be concerned about (and file a bug on), or is it a just harmless warning appearing on certain systems?


----------



## gofer_touch (Nov 26, 2016)

How old is your board? There seems to be some kind of issue with these boards after around two years of operation where they just stop working. It has something to do with the watchdog timer rewriting the flash onboard when it should not. Eventually the chip wears out and the board stops working. You might want to check and see if your board might be affected by this.


----------



## abefar (Nov 26, 2016)

gofer_touch said:


> How old is your board? There seems to be some kind of issue with these boards after around two years of operation where they just stop working. It has something to do with the watchdog timer rewriting the flash onboard when it should not. Eventually the chip wears out and the board stops working. You might want to check and see if your board might be affected by this.


I had never heard about that issue - thank you very much! Mine is from May 2014 and has been online 24/7 ever since, except for the occasional dust cleaning and reboots after FreeBSD upgrades.
I really love this board though, a server-grade mini-ITX board with two additional SATA controllers and still room for a PCIe device is quite unique, so maybe it's time to buy a spare for when mine takes its final breath.

*EDIT:* Watchdog is disabled in BIOS and I have never had watchdogd running, so it seems like I might be in luck.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 27, 2016)

This is just a standard APIC error. Check out my dmesg with the same:
https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/332350/


----------

